# Blue web tree frog



## reptile ryan (Aug 16, 2007)

This is a frog we used to have, great looking little guy. We sold him off because we decided we wanted our vivarium to contain dart frogs and we want to do a separate tank for tree frogs later.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice treefrog. I also like the vivarium.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bubforever (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice pic i always wanted a frog.


----------



## spawn (Sep 8, 2007)

It's gorgeous. Where did you get it?


----------

